# swtched nuetral in a lighting ct



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It does in the US but hopefully someone will respond from Australia.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

No, see AS/NZS 3000:2007 2.3.2.1.1(b)(i).

Also, here is a AS based electrical forum.


----------



## free40 (Oct 22, 2011)

thanx CHris Kennedy,
i will look at the wiring rules tommorow and get back to you
cheers free40


----------



## free40 (Oct 22, 2011)

hey Chris Kennedy, i checked out the rules today. i think you will find switching the nuetral only is against our regs, did you read the next few paragraphs after the 1s you suggested as thats where it explains it all. anyway thanx for your help, take care


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That would explain what I came across last week when i found a two gang box wired neat and clean with the switched neutrals. An Aussie electrician.


----------



## free40 (Oct 22, 2011)

hey shockdoc,
this wiring i speak of was done in thailand not by a aussie, they get stuff built over there then shipped to australia, we check it out before we energise anything. a lot of their work we end up re-doing as it is so poor. they crimp cable lugs with a brick or hammer, i am sure a thai sparky would be shocked to see a proper set of crimping tools. anyway it keeps us on the job longer fixing all their stuffups, the client knows we will have to fix their poor quality work, but they reason it is it still cheaper to get it made over there and have us sort it out here than to just get it all made here in australia- cause we dont work for peanuts here-we get paid well . 
CHEERS SHOCKDOC


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

free40 said:


> did you read the next few paragraphs after the 1s you suggested as thats where it explains it all.


I did, but since you specified lighting circuit I didn't bother listing the exceptions. The only thing there that my apply to your situation would be multi-pole switch, ......(ii)(A).



> anyway thanx for your help, take care


And welcome to both forums.


----------

